# Sick rod racks



## thebeachcaster

OK yall I need a new rod rack. I already got a set up for rods on top of my car (and I'm gonna modify it to carry more rods) but I want one for a cooler, five gal., spikes and cutting board. I also hear you can get those pier carts attached on the back if you gotta hitch. Pictures, advice, and where to get a nice rack will help. I'm sure I am not the only one that would like to here about this subject, and if yall think I should post it on another forum, let me know. My dad has a rack that I wish was mine, but the guy that made it does not do it anymore. Thanks for any/all advice.


----------



## thresher593

thebeachcaster said:


> OK yall I need a new rod rack. I already got a set up for rods on top of my car (and I'm gonna modify it to carry more rods) but I want one for a cooler, five gal., spikes and cutting board. I also hear you can get those pier carts attached on the back if you gotta hitch. Pictures, advice, and where to get a nice rack will help. I'm sure I am not the only one that would like to here about this subject, and if yall think I should post it on another forum, let me know. My dad has a rack that I wish was mine, but the guy that made it does not do it anymore. Thanks for any/all advice.


Don't know where you're located beachcaster but if you want a custom rack you should try Shooter, he's in Hampton. (Shooter, I hope you don't mind me recommending you.) I had him add some rod tubes on my pier cart in which I removed the wheels and now use it exclusively mounted on my front receiver hitch with the mounting caddy. I made a larger cutting board which mounts in a rod tube and will be getting an attachment soon for a 5 gallon bucket. I'll get some photos and post soon. There are many choices out there, custom vs. store bought, and my problem is I can't stop thinking about what to add next to pimp my cart!


----------



## MONSTER

dingle balls ,and plush seating with christmas lights might spiff it lol ,, sounds like a neat set up though any how .


----------



## 1BadF350

You mean like this?
http://rodrack.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=40&products_id=84


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Check out:

www.digitaldagger.com

Go under "new products"......then scroll down to "vehicle/cooler-rod holders".........click it and scroll down to: Custom Aluminum Surf Products



Git'r done!!!


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

*Cooler/Rod Racks*




















































































Git'r Done!!! 
And many more where that came from...


----------



## Ryan Y

*Racks*

First off, sauras....WHere from?

And Ward...you gonna break down and get you a rack now? Ill sell you mine so I can have a few clams for the next custom. (see above)


----------



## thebeachcaster

Sauras, did you make these yourself. 

Ryan, you looking at a new custom? Custom rod? Custom rack? I need another custom rod or two, two custom racks, and a custom house at Hattie. Also need a custom beach chair, custom beer koozy, custom sand spikes and a custom ball gag to shut up my rambling about all the things I could spend money on lol. My next "big" purchase for fishing will be a rack. It might be another month or so but the research part of the buying process is underway.

One more thing Ryan, I'll be on the road to Hattie by 5 or 6am. Wish you could make it but don't worry, I'll call you and Kramer when I get the first bull lol.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Evening guys!

Firespyder.....originally from Chesapeake Va.(32 yrs)! Now in NJ.
The Ford F250 with the diamondplate tackle storage box underneath is in NC. I've got racks from Boston Mass. to NC to Hawaii. All custom made right here in my garage! And yup Beachcaster....make em myself to each vehicle and customer specs! Make the twin tube receivers and install em as well. I do these on the side. Work at Viking Yachts fulltime doing the Hardtops on the Sportfishers. Been a fitter/certified welder for about 15 years. Just a fisherman with an extreme hobby rackin' up other fishermen!!!


Hope you enjoyed the eyecandy!!! 

Sick huh???

Git'r done!!!


----------



## Shooter

One day when I grow up I wanna be STRIPASAURUS  and that aint no joke, My Man lays down a mean custom rack. If you haven't ever welded Alum and delt with all the heart aches you just don't understand how much work goes into these things. The first time I heard how much a custom rack cost I didn't know to laugh or cry so threw blind stupidity I started building these things and still don't do near the work STRIPASAURUS does.
I will do my best to put up a few pics of some of the stuff I do build but please don't laugh or compair my junk to the master.


----------



## Redhorse

Pretty sick :--| ...I find myself wishing I lived near the coast, just so I could justify owning one of those racks  .


----------



## Shooter

Built one feller a rack that he uses both for fishn and carrying deer, ya just have to let your mind wonder from time to time


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Shooter......you humble me Bro!!! Not a Master....just gotta good imagination and some nice tools!!! 

Hey Redhorse....maybe I could set up a leasing program for "outta towners"....just don't go over your miles or fish limits...the rates'll kill ya!!! LOL!
Thanks guys for the compliments!!! You can take aluminum pipe as far as the imagination can carry you.....The black Toyotas mine......wait till I do the "new" horizontal rack on the back.....this is gonna be "SICK"!!!

See ya!!!


----------



## Redhorse

I borrowed a steel rack from a buddy...he said I can use it until there comes a time he might need it. He wrecked his truck and can't use it anymore...I may end up holding onto this thing for a while  . Price is right for now...I'm gonna rig up some PVC rod holders for it tonight. 

Give me time, I'll be wanting one of those custom aluminum racks built before you know it. This thing will just make me want one all the more... .


----------



## Redhorse

Here's my hillbilly rod rack.... It got the job done, and the price was right. It carried two coolers, some firewood, and I put 9 rod holders on it... it turned out OK  !


----------



## Scrubby

STRIPASAURUS said:


> Git'r Done!!!
> And many more where that came from...


Stripasaurus, do you still make these racks?


----------



## Alexy

Not sure, his last sign on was 2008


----------



## ez2cdave

The vehicles in those pics kinda look like they belong in a "MAD MAX" movie . . . LOL !!!


----------



## Alexy

Nice work but I could see an issue with the first one since it blocks the headlights pretty good.


----------



## ShoreBird

Check out Evobasket you can configure it any way you want, add, remove at will


----------



## Tommy

My design, built by brother my Charlie Farmer.

Tommy


----------

